# I need help with Speffz



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 19, 2016)

I know this may sound weird but I seriously do not get how speffz is meant to work on 3x3. I want to have green on front and white on top. How do I label it? Does anyone have a diagram or something to follow? Sorry if I am not asking in the correct way or help. I just started to want to leran 3BLD today. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 19, 2016)

See here: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Speffz

You can have whatever colour orientation you want. Look at the diagram and you will see it is labelled U, D, L, R etc. rather than by specific colours.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2016)

Ignore your colour scheme. Whichever colour scheme you choose, you will always start labelling from ULB for corners and UB for edges, starting with A and going clockwise around the cube.

Speffz just takes the confusion of orientation out of talking about targets.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow... Oliver Frost replied. Quite an honour. So, how should I approach BLD? Also, I am still confused on the labelling.

Also, how is the 1 year memo challenge going? Can you still remember it? When will you complete it?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Wow... Oliver Frost replied. Quite an honour. So, how should I approach BLD? Also, I am still confused on the labelling.



See the link that Mark posted, there is a diagram you can use. If that is too confusing, hold your cube in your preferred orientation for BLD and follow this labeling system, see if you can see how it works with edges:

UB - A
UR - B
UF - C
UL - D // we have gone around the U face first, labeling stickers from A-D in a clockwise fashion.
LU - E
LF - F
LD - G
LB - H // and we repeat the process on the L face. 



IamSpeedcubing said:


> Also, how is the 1 year memo challenge going? Can you still remember it? When will you complete it?



Yes, and I will record the video on the 2nd of January 2017 I think.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 19, 2016)

When I learned Speffz I labeled an old cube and kept it nearby for reference. You can start by learning the top left letter of each face and working out the others on the fly.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 19, 2016)

Do I label centers and corners? If so, how?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 19, 2016)

Ollie said:


> LU - E
> LF - F
> LD - G
> LB - H // and we repeat the process on the L face.



Also, are you sure you meant l face?


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 19, 2016)

Here's mine. I use the same colour scheme you are considering. The edge that is clockwise from the corner has the same letter so I didn't label them.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 20, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Also, are you sure you meant l face?


Yes. It's not that intuitive, but the order for the faces of Speffz is ULFRBD. See the diagram in Mark's original post before my first one. Does it make sense?

Oh, and other Mark's images are super useful. I assume his orientation is White on Top and Green on Front.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 20, 2016)

Ollie said:


> I assume his orientation is White on Top and Green on Front.


That's correct.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh right ok. Thank you so much.

Thanks for all the trouble you went through to help me.


----------

